# ISO Dressed Sausages



## SpiritWolf (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi Guys, sorry I havent been on here for a while, but havent had time,  But I have a question, does anyone know a dish called "Dressed Sausages", its a New Zealand dish I have been told,  Its a mixture of sausages and vegies and sauce or gravey and whatever else,  but I am not sure, the person who told me about this isnt sure either, he tried it ages ago and cant remember the ingrediants, but loved this dish and would like to try it again, I would love to make it if anyone knows how to make it.  It could be a made up recipie, you know experimenting in the kitchen, but Im hoping someone from New Zealand will know about it or would know someone who has tried it or cooked it, any info would be much apprieciated.
                                 Thanks anyone one 4 any help.
                                         Spiritwolf in Aussie land.


----------



## Barbara L (May 2, 2007)

I did a search but did not come up with anything.  Hopefully someone will have a recipe or two for you soon.  

 Barbara


----------



## Katie H (May 2, 2007)

Sorry, Spirit, I can't help either.  But, when I saw the title of the thread, i thought you wanted to put shirts, pants and dresses on sausages.  Just my goofy mind, which has been influenced by Buck.

Hope you get an answer.


----------



## Shortlegs (Oct 2, 2008)

I tried a dressed sausage at Greymouth in New Zealand. It was split with mashed potatoe, tomatoes and peas. I am going to cook some this weekend, maybe i might boil then first? You can dress them any way you like. bacon, cheese. etc...best of luck. from Australia.


----------



## africhef (Oct 2, 2008)

we call it bangers and mash, brown sausages in pan then add chopped onions, mushrooms, peppers a little marmite or vegemite some water and little corn starch for a thicker gravy. the rest is self explanatory


----------



## wella (Feb 14, 2011)

*Dressed sausage or sausage eclair*

Old thread I know, but anyway - I also had this in Greymouth New Zealand. I haven't seen it anywhere else, except recently referred to as a 'sausage eclair' or 'bangers and mash eclair'.  The sausage is cooked, sliced lengthways so the two halves stay together, spread with mashed potato and topped with cooked tomato and peas.  It is kept warm and eaten as finger food.  The sausage eclair is much the same, with piped mashed potato and no other topping.


----------



## Josie1945 (Feb 14, 2011)

Welcome to DC.

Josie


----------

